# afm flap hole? lean out?



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

hey guys im wondering if i could lean out my afm a lot by drilling a smal (or large) hole in the AFM flap? i know u can just tighten up the gear wheel but it lets the afm flap move less when you do this and sends less fuel according ly, what im thinking is with a hole in the flap the vaccum of the engine would pull the flap back less but would still get a large amount of air, hence with the flap not being pulled back so much the POT needle wouldnt move as far and send less fuel readings to the ecu. savvy? or bad idea to lean out


----------



## 280zx (Jan 1, 2011)

i now the idle would be affected by it but i can work that out. what im asking is whether not it would make the engine vaccum pull the flap back less? so more air moving thru but less pull on the flap and needle?


----------

